# Moving On



## IBRRHOBO (Jan 12, 2010)

For those I have interacted with on here it has been swell. Wish ya'll the best. I have come to the realization that having an opinion that doesn't tote the party line is frowned upon; I've never claimed to be an anarchist and only joined the forum primarily for the freight hopping aspects. I have grown weary of seeing what was a year ago a GREAT travelling forum, deteriorate into threads praising walmart thefts, pornography and bullshit.

There comes a time when a person has to do what is right for themselves. Accordingly, I have requested my account be deleted. Here is an interesting anomoly. For a site dedicated to such supposed anti-authoritarianism I find it odd that a person must _petition_ for such a thing. It would strike me that, in essence, those in power feel they own the _persona_ one creates here. This decision is not based upon a manic episode. Simply a final proverbial straw. Folks like myself, Shoestring and several others are simply riders and are not accustomed to being told _how _they must think and to _whom_ they must accord privileges. That, my friends, is what is TRUELY wrong with the rails today. Everyone feels that they are owed something. Whether it be info, special treatment, etc. I mean what the fuck happened to riding on one's own merits?

This, coupled with the fact that being right winged; albeit never attempting to prosylatize others, is considered wrong has brought me to make this decision. So, I wish the founders of the site the best in their film career; the overseers I issue my sincere hope that they don't have to deal w/someone like me in the future and those whom I have had the privilige and honor of helping out on their journies I hope to help again in the future.

For those whom need to reach me and didn't take the time to save my contact info, contact Rise or Wizehop.


----------



## Gudj (Jan 13, 2010)

IBRRHOBO, Arguments are arguments and it's how people learn others veiwpoints and think about perspectives they've previously been blind to. Arguing for me is probably my favorite way of learning others perspectives and practicing sorting out my own beliefs. An argument at it's core is very rarely malicious, but often inquisitive and fun. I hope you realize that I and probably most others are not trying to attack you when we engage in discussion.

I personally enjoy arguing with you (peripherally, since we have not yet argued directly) because you are obviously an extremely knowledgeable person. Reading your posts it's clear that you have much more knowledge about trains and traveling than most of us do, and also have a different and surely useful perspective that most of us don't. Also your seemingly endless supply of obscure knowledge about topics most of us have no idea about is a valuable thing.

Also, most of us here know how it feels to be seen as an outcast because of our political or moral beliefs. We understand that the whole world is not squat the planet and declaring ourselves anarchist automatically alienates us from most people in the world. Those of us who are not anarchist are usually liberals, or socialists, or other things that also are extremely unpopular in many places by the majority of people. I don't think anyone is attacking you personally for your views, just disagreeing with some of them. That's the case for me anyway.

If you are really leaving then thanks for your contributions to the site.
If not, then that's better.


----------



## Gypsybones (Jan 13, 2010)

also agreed...
I think your taking being argued/disagreed with way to personally, again, this is a community and your never gonna get everyone to think/agree with you on all subjects.
such is life.

Also on the other side of it, burning the proverbial bridge (deleting account) and announcing it is sort of a cop-out. because really do you have to delete it? why not just never come back? 
I mean really? making a post about deleting your account is like the internet version of a cry for help, before you commit message board suicide (deletion).

so all in all you should just come to terms with the fact that "you can't please all of the people all of the time" and continue arguing. 

if not then good by and good luck. keep your head off the rails


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jan 13, 2010)

You do have some pretty valid points. I can see, from your perspective, why you would want to go. Good luck, and I have all of your info so I'll be contacting every now and then. If I'm ever in your area, I'll be sure to grab a 6 pack or 7 ha ha.


----------



## bote (Jan 13, 2010)

you may be in the minority here in terms of your views on certain things, but that means you usually bring something diferent to the conversation, which is valuable. 

And especially with the surge of ¨Mr. ROgers¨ kids coming on here lately (no offense to anybody), I think having someone a bit more abrasive around helps maintain a good balance.

LAst thing, I think you´re wrong about not fitting in here, at least I hope you are. 
I don´t want to be told how to think either, just like sharing stories and info and shooting the shit with people who are interesting to me, and that´s what ties this place together, not politics. 
And you fit that bill, so I don´t think you need to go anywhere.


----------



## Clean (Jan 13, 2010)

two words wahh


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jan 13, 2010)

Sucks to see ya go. Your contributions to this site have been vast and your absence will be sure to effect the quality of the forum. I'll send you some of my thoughts when I'm at an actual computer.


----------



## drunken marauder (Jan 13, 2010)

Not just on this site but among a lot of people I meet. Tolerance only seems to extend to people of the same political beliefs I guess...


----------



## Rash L (Jan 13, 2010)

bote said:


> you may be in the minority here in terms of your views on certain things, but that means you usually bring something diferent to the conversation, which is valuable.
> 
> And especially with the surge of ¨Mr. ROgers¨ kids coming on here lately (no offense to anybody), I think having someone a bit more abrasive around helps maintain a good balance.



I'm not going to try and tell you what I think you should/n't do, but I do agree that having you around is/has been a positive thing for this site.
Your POV, and informative posts will be missed, be sure of that.

Good Luck in all you do.


----------



## BelCh (Jan 13, 2010)

you seem really nice ... Hell I'm just lurking about because I dont really have anything to say most of the time .. But You gave me a nice welcome , and if nothing else a good outlook is important. It seems like your presence here will be missed. I guess we'll see ya around one way or another , if it's meant to be . 

I think you should stick around and keep making BOLD points ! 
it's encouraging to others who might have some of the same veiws on things like you!


----------



## yarn and glue (Jan 14, 2010)

Damn, I guess quitting an internet forum is kind of like faking your own funeral . . . you get to peek out and hear a bunch of nice things said about you.

I second what everyone has already said. More to the point, I think you're overreacting. I haven't witnessed any members of the Disappointing New Generation of Dirty Kids telling you not to be who you want to be and think what you want to think. They (we?) simply have their views and you have yours, and god forbid any of us should ever change and upset the balance of this many-peopled world.

It's like snakes: they're as scared of you as you are of them.


----------



## Angela (Jan 14, 2010)

If everyone that has useful advice and imput leaves this forum, what's gonna be left?


----------



## Rash L (Jan 14, 2010)

Angela said:


> If everyone that has useful advice and imput leaves this forum, what's gonna be left?



a boring site with everyone agreeing on everything except the finer points of a discussion topic... thats what.


----------



## connerR (Jan 16, 2010)

Rash L said:


> a boring site with everyone agreeing on everything except the finer points of a discussion topic... thats what.



I totally agree!


----------



## Enri (Mar 9, 2010)

IBRRHOBO said:


> For those I have interacted with on here it has been swell. Wish ya'll the best. I have come to the realization that having an opinion that doesn't tote the party line is frowned upon; I've never claimed to be an anarchist and only joined the forum primarily for the freight hopping aspects. I have grown weary of seeing what was a year ago a GREAT travelling forum, deteriorate into threads praising walmart thefts, pornography and bullshit.
> 
> There comes a time when a person has to do what is right for themselves. Accordingly, I have requested my account be deleted. Here is an interesting anomoly. For a site dedicated to such supposed anti-authoritarianism I find it odd that a person must _petition_ for such a thing. It would strike me that, in essence, those in power feel they own the _persona_ one creates here. This decision is not based upon a manic episode. Simply a final proverbial straw. Folks like myself, Shoestring and several others are simply riders and are not accustomed to being told _how _they must think and to _whom_ they must accord privileges. That, my friends, is what is TRUELY wrong with the rails today. Everyone feels that they are owed something. Whether it be info, special treatment, etc. I mean what the fuck happened to riding on one's own merits?
> 
> ...



I agree. It's a little late for it, but the man is fucking right. Good luck to you, and all hats off. I wish you well.
You know...for all of us who are supposed to be some sort of counterculture...doesn't that just mean we end up mirroring the things we say we rebel against?
Hollywood is rife with pornography, scandal, and the rip off of the public wealth. If we act like nothing but social parasites, aren't we doing the same thing?
I realize that this forum has given a lot of people, including myself- an outlet, and a doorway into what looks a lot like freedom.
But I see so many who just don't give a shit if they go to jail, or that they make other people a means for their devices...and I can't help but notice that we're exactly the same as the rest of the world.
We are slaves, and never free.


----------



## L.C. (Mar 9, 2010)

drunken marauder said:


> Not just on this site but among a lot of people I meet. Tolerance only seems to extend to people of the same political beliefs I guess...


isn't that the truth


----------



## L.C. (Mar 9, 2010)

p.s. sorry to here you are leaving. i piss alot of people off here still this is as close to 1 more trip right now.i appreciate everyone here reguardless.


----------



## AlyKat (Mar 9, 2010)

Well fuck dude - sad day indeed. I got used to priming myself for an insightful post whenever I saw the 'pack' avatar. Never got to know you personally, but I sure did appreciate the different views and above all else, the perspective. And by all means the information shared and the knowledge gained. If you gotta go, you gotta go.


----------

